# Teich leer und nu?



## Rambo (30. Okt. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

muss mal von meinem Sonntag abend leid klagen.
Der Hunde der Nachbarn rückt aus weil die nicht in der Lage sind die Tür zu schliessen.
Hund geht in Teich erschreckt die Fische und reisst beim rausgehen den Schlauch vom Filter raus.
Ergo Wasser läuft an die Seite vom Teich bis er fast leer ist.
Durch das Wasser ist der Teich nach oben geschwemmt worden und nun hab
ich den Salt denn er i´st jetzt nach dem Befüllen schief.
Also kann ich ihn nächstes Jahr ausbuddeln. Ich hoffe nur das es die Fische
dieses Jahr schaffen denn ihn jetzt ausbuddeln will ich den Fischen nicht zu
trauen. 
Toll oder? Wer keine Arbeit hat bekommt welche gemacht.

Drückt mir die Daumen das der Teich im Winter nicht bricht und es alle Fische
überleben.

Fürti rambo


----------



## Kalle (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Hi,

bau mal ne Hundefalle !!!!


----------



## Thorsten (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Mensch Rambo, dass ist ja großer Mist! 

Gerade fertig und dann sowas... ich drück Dir und den Fischen die Daumen.

Wie ist denn nun das Verhältnis zum Nachbarn?:?


----------



## Rambo (31. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Hi Thorsten,

die habe ich gestern freundlich zusammen gestuckt.
Waren betroffen was ja das min. ist wie ich meine denn es ist nicht
das erstemal das das Tor offen gelassen worden ist.
Deshalb habe ich es auch etwas drasticher gesagt und nächstes Jahr
müssen sie Helfen und natürlich auch für die Kosten auskommen wie Pumpe
Pfanzen und was sonst noch anfällt.

Ich denke Sie haben es Verstanden und ich bin auch nicht der Typ der
hier gross Streitet und was weis ich was anfängt. Das bringt nix denke ich.

Danke fürs Daumen drücken.

Merci
 Rambo


----------



## karpfenalex (31. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Hallo Rambo

Asl erstes schenke ich Dir mein M itleid  aber das wird Dir sicherlich wenig helfen.

Also ich weis das normalerweise jeder Hundebesitzer eine Versicherung für den Hund haben muß.Es ist nur die Frage ob die Versicherung bei so einen Schaden aufkommt.:? 
Ich würe es auf jeden Fall mal probieren . Es ist auf jedenfall mal ein Versuch wert.

Ich wünsche Euch dabei viel Glück 

Alex


----------



## Rambo (31. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Hi karpfenalex,

ja sie wollen es versuchen über die Versicherung laufen zu lassen nur wie
beziffert man solch ein Schaden?
Paar tausen Liter Wasser
Pflanzen
Pumpen weil sie ohne Wasser gelaufen sind?

Und wie sieht mit es der Arbeit aus? ich denke das ich locker mit einigen
Personen 1 kompl WE dran sitze.
Denn der Teich alleine ist ja so nicht raus zu bekommen.

Na wir werden mal sehen.
Wichtig ist erstam nur das die Fische es überstehen und das ganze sich
nicht noch mal wieder holt in dem man einfach aufpast.

Wir werden sehen was raus kommt.

Merci euch allen und DANKE
lg rambo


----------



## karsten. (31. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Hallo
ich denke den Schaden sollte man so bewerten  :
-was ein Gartenlandschaftsbauer dafür berechnen würde den Zustand vor dem "EREIGNIS" wieder herzustellen
= xxxx €  
-die Versicherung sagt warscheinlich
= 50 €  
und wenn man Anwalts Liebling ist ... 
einigt man sich (nach vielem "Hin und Her") irgendwo in der Mitte 
*=(xxx €+50 €) / 2 * 
oder Variante: türkischer Basar
(gegen die Versicherung)
gegen den Nachbarn persönlich , würde ich´s "in den Skat drücken"

schönen Feiertag noch !!


----------



## joachim_fu (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Hallo Thorsten,
Es ist doch manchmal ein Kreuz mit den Haustieren der Nachbarn. Mein Tip: Lass den freundlichen Hundebesitzer doch im Frühjahr mitschaffen, dann weiß auch er welche Arbeit hinter so einem Teich steckt.
Viel Glück bei der Überwinterung.
Joachim_Fu vom Bodensee


----------



## pepo (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

hallo Rambo..schöner Mist..

zitat:

Hi karpfenalex,

ja sie wollen es versuchen über die Versicherung laufen zu lassen nur wie
beziffert man solch ein Schaden?
Paar tausen Liter Wasser
Pflanzen
Pumpen weil sie ohne Wasser gelaufen sind?

Und wie sieht mit es der Arbeit aus? ich denke das ich locker mit einigen
Personen 1 kompl WE dran sitze.
Denn der Teich alleine ist ja so nicht raus zu bekommen.

zu 1.  die Liter mit dem wasserpreis multplizieren = Preis fürs wasser
zu 2.  Pflanzen im Fachhandel Anbieten lassen schon hat man den Preis und
zu 3.  wenn keine Rechnung über die Pumpe mehr da ist dann ebenfalls Angebot aus Fachhandel.

Gesamtpreis UND ca. Angabe für Arbeitszeit (oder Angebot beifügen) an die Hundeversicherung. Ist Sachschaden und ist versichert. Die Gesellschaft zahlt im Haftpflichtbereich allerdings nur den Zeit und nicht den Neuwert.

Gruß aus Bochum

pepo


----------



## Rambo (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Am WE ist es endlich soweit der Teich kommt raus unten alles begradigen
und dann wieder rein das gut Stück. Wenn alles klappt bin ich an einem
Tag mit dem gröbsten fertig. Ich kann nur hoffen das ich nicht noch eine
Böse Überraschung bekomme aber da der Teich noch Dicht ist sollte
alles klappen. Zumindest spielt das Wetter mit auch wenn es sehr warm ist.

Drückt mir die Daumen auf ein gutes gelingen.

Wüsch euch was.

fürti rambo


----------



## guenter (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Hallo Rambo,

halte, wenn möglich, Frieden mit deinem Nachbarn.

Wenn er mit hilft, kann es sogar eine gute Freunschaft werden.

Am WE soll es nicht regnen. Viel Glück.


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Servus Rambo

Gutes gelingen, hilft der Nachbar eigentlich mit ?

Fotos wären auch nicht schlecht.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Rambo (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Hallo zusammen,

nein Nachbar hilft nicht mit er muss auf Geburtstag. Aber bevor ich noch
lange warten muss und dann evtl. das Wetter nicht mit spielt zumal
ich den Stress für Tiere momentan noch für Geringer halte als im Sommer
wenn der Teich durchgewärmt ist, habe ich den Termin auf dieses WE
gesetzt.

Sauer bin ich zwar schon darüber aber es geht hier um die Fische die
es überleben und schön haben sollen.

Wir werden sehen.

Fotos kommen noch 

merci

lg rambo


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*



			
				Rambo schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> nein Nachbar hilft nicht mit er muss auf Geburtstag. ......



*
Du bist aber ein Guter ! ...*


----------



## Rambo (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Du bist aber ein Guter ! ...*



Wieso bin ich ein guter?


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

bei mir wäre der VERURSACHER NICHT so gut weggekommen  

Ich glaube , ICH wäre eben  KEIN  so Guter  !


aber ich arbeite dran !


----------



## Thomas_H (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir wäre der VERURSACHER NICHT so gut weggekommen
> 
> Ich glaube , ICH wäre eben  KEIN  so Guter  !



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierhalterhaftung

Weder hätte ich mich um die Wiederherstellung gekümmert, noch meinen Nachbarn freundlich auf eine Gerburtstagsparty entlassen. :crazy:


----------



## Rambo (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Na ja zum teil habt ihr vielleicht recht aber Ihn alles machen lassen und dabei
dann den rest beheben will ich nicht und davon abgesehen geht es mir um
die Fische das die es wieder gut haben.

Irgendwie wird er dafür schon blechen müssen. 
Die leittragenden sind die Fische die derzeit ohne Filter leben und natürlich
wir die jetzt die Arbeit haben.


----------



## Thomas_H (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Die Arbeit, die du jetzt machst, hätte ich mir aber zumindest mal von seiner Haftpflichversicherung mittels Schadentstaxe- oder Kostenvoranschlag eines von mir bestellten Teichbauers versüßen lassen  

Jetzt wirst du wohl Schwierigkeiten damit haben.

Mir ist seinerzeit die Teichfolie dermaßen unterspült worden, daß mir eine Naht gerissen ist, die bis jetzt noch nicht abgedichtet werden konnte.

(Allerdings konnte ich dem Verursacher/Zerstörer nichts nachweisen  )

Der Tierhalter ist dafür verantwortlich;
auch, um deine Arbeit zu ersetzen


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Hallo,

nur kurz ein/zwei Anmerkungen von mir.
Ihr habt sicherlich Recht.. aber erstens ist Recht haben und es dann auch bekommen in diesem Staat was vollkommen verschiedenes und zweitens... er muss mit dem Nachbarn sicherlich noch viele Jahre Zaun an Zaun leben. 

Wenn man immer gleich ein riesen Theater veranstaltet, dann schaukelt sich sowas ganz gern hoch und wird dann ein Fall für "teuflische Nachbarn" etc.
DAS wäre es mir nicht wert! 

Rambo, ich finde Deine Einstellung klasse - Dein Nachbar weiß gar nicht, was er an Dir hat!


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Rambo, ich finde Deine Einstellung klasse - Dein Nachbar weiß gar nicht, was er an Dir hat!




sagichdoch !


----------



## Rambo (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Danke für das Lob! Ich liebe nun mal meinen Garten inkl. Pflanzen, Teich und
Tiere, ohne könnte ich es mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen und auch wenn
ich nicht viel bei anderen Beiträgen schreibe so leide ich schon mit wenn
irgend ein Fisch leiden muss weil er Krank ist und da Goldies drin haben
die sehr sehr alt sind gilt hier für mich ganz klar es muss gemacht werden
und vorher war nun mal keine Zeit wegen Urlaub und weil ich einfach nicht
Fit war um den Teich wieder in stand zu setzen.
Derzeit laufen keine Pumpen und die Pflanzen im Teich spriessen schon wie
wild und ich nicht länger warten.

Davon angesehen der soll mal das Essen gehen bezahlen was ich mit den
Jungs die mir Helfen veranstalte und Wasser Geld. Wenn er das macht
bin ich froh denn ansich ist er ja bemüht zu helfen und bringt ab und zu
frische Wild mit zum essen. Ist ja auch was.

Hauptsache es klappt alles und bei dem Zuspruch hier wird es klappen!

Evtl. kommen Sonntag schon die Bilder mit Beweise wenn ich nicht auf
dem Sofa Versunken bin weil ich kaputt bin.

Dank euch allen

lg rambo


----------



## Rambo (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Hallo allerseits,

es ist vollbracht, Wir haben am Samstag den Teich entlert und anschliessen
raus gehoben sauber gemacht und den Untergrund wieder her gestellt.
War eine heiden Arbeit und leider war das ganze auch mit einem 
Trauerfall begleitet denn der einzige grosse Koi hat es nicht geschaft denn
er sprang aus dem kleinen Behelfsbecken. Das war sehr traurig da es der einzige
Koi war den ich hatte denn das andere sind 3 grosse 2 kleine Goldfische
und ich glaube __ Moderlieschen heissen die.

So hier nun wie besprochen die Bilder.
Vorher:


----------



## Rambo (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

und Nachher:


----------



## Thorsten (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Sieht doch gut aus Rambo, vor allem reichlich Pflanzen.

Das mit deinem Koi tut mir leid, in Zukunft immer daran denken, dass Behelfsbecken mit einem Netz abdecken!


----------



## Rambo (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich leer und nu?*

Du da war ein Netz drüber, aber nicht genug befestigt und er war ja auch
sehr gross und irgendwie hat er es raus geschaft.
Er lebte zwar noch aber hat schon Blut verloren und das hat er dann
auch nicht mehr geschaft.

Er war die ganze Zeit über sehr ruhig aber wer weis was da passiert ist.
fürti rambo


----------

